# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Lockheed Martin Squad Mission Support System (SMSS), unmanned ground vehicle, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lockheed Martin

----------


## Airicist

Squad Mission Support System (SMSS)

 Uploaded on Oct 25, 2010




> The Lockheed Martin SMSS, an unmanned ground vehicle system, leverages robotic technologies for future robotic weapons systems.
> 
> The SMSS will decrease the amount of time a Warfighter has to spend in controlling robotic systems by providing vehicles with a greater perception of their surroundings on the battlefield. Combining perception with extraordinary mobility will allow vehicles to follow the Warfighter across any terrain, guaranteeing the payload the robotic system is carrying will be available whenever and wherever the Warfighter needs it. The SMSS will fill a present need for the Army's combat operations.
> 
> This robotics program, funded by Lockheed Martin as an independent research and development project, will provide manned and unmanned transport and logistical support to the Light and Early Entry Forces. The SMSS' supervised autonomy will provide the Warfighter with a reliable squad-size vehicle which will improve combat readiness, while assuring re-supply channels and casualty evacuations.
> 
> The long-term vision of this system can accommodate armed variants, while improving its Reconnaissance, intelligence, Surveillance and Target Acquisition (RSTA) capabilities within the concept of supervised autonomy. A squad-size manned or unmanned support vehicle is critical to today's asymmetrical and urban battlefields.
> 
> Lockheed Martin's experience in unmanned systems is unmatched with proven capabilities across all domains including air, land, sea and space. An integrated systems-of-systems approach allows Lockheed Martin to meet the challenges of network-centric warfare where both manned and unmanned technologies work collaboratively, increasing the affordability of the
> technology, the efficiency of the total force and ultimately, the success of their missions.

----------


## Airicist

Lockheed Martin Gets Leo Ready for the DRC Finals

Published on Jun 3, 2015




> We visit Team TROOPER at Lockheed Martin Advanced Technology Laboratories to see how ready they are for the DRC Finals. Learn more:
> 
> "Lockheed Martin's Team TROOPER Sets Expectations for DRC Finals"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> June 3, 2015

----------

